# What TSH level best for suppression ?



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

I heard that the goal is 0.1 for the TSH. Also, is the rough calculation for thyroxine med 1 microgram per pound per day... so that a 200 pound man would need 200 mcg of thyroxine a day.

Comments ?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Suppression is only generally used as a treatment goal in those immediately after treatment for thyroid cancer.

There are no hard-and-fast formulas for replacement, as everyone metabolized thyroid hormone differently. Most manufacturers use 1.6mcg/lb as a tentative replacement dose. People who have had their thyroid removed often require higher replacement doses than those with a thyroid.

As always, dosages need to be titrated to intended levels using laboratory results.


----------



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

lainey said:


> Suppression is only generally used as a treatment goal in those immediately after treatment for thyroid cancer.
> 
> There are no hard-and-fast formulas for replacement, as everyone metabolized thyroid hormone differently. Most manufacturers use 1.6mcg/lb as a tentative replacement dose. People who have had their thyroid removed often require higher replacement doses than those with a thyroid.
> 
> As always, dosages need to be titrated to intended levels using laboratory results.


Replacement guideline, yes. But the question is suppression after surgery.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

They use the guideline for weight primarily as a place to begin with the starting dose. This would be after surgery or at any time they feel the patient could begin on the "full" starting dose.

After that, they titrate the dose every 6 to 8 weeks based on your lab results. It may be up or down depending on your results and the desired TSH level. The dose cannot be known ahead of time, it must be found based on patient response to the medication.

It is entirely individual.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

The best replacement dose for TSH suppression after surgery for thyroid cancer is the dose that gets YOUR TSH level close to zero. There's no "hard and fast" rule for what your amount of replacement hormone will be.


----------

